# PICTURES!!



## joeynmannda (Apr 11, 2011)

here are some pics of out little guy Toki =]


----------



## Moondust (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute columbian :]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 11, 2011)

_Very cute and speckly _


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 11, 2011)

woah so poka doted, awesome tegu!


----------



## joeynmannda (Apr 11, 2011)

joeynmannda said:


> here are some pics of out little guy Toki =]



sorry they are so small. i have no idea how to get them bigger =[


----------



## joeynmannda (Apr 11, 2011)

Moondust said:


> Cute columbian :]



well hey being that we are trying to figure out what exactly he is right now..are you sure hes a columbian or is he an argentine?he kinda has features of both..


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice tegu,and looks like a Colombian.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

joeynmannda said:


> here are some pics of out little guy Toki =]



Awesome name!! My tegu is Skwisgaar

I think it looks more colombian. heres a comparison picture/link to help you out though. was it sold to you as an argentine?
http://ee.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/0/3/redaiyu/attachments/month_0811/20081114_498f7792d9f511cc2f72xuBcClYnDVBv.jpg
http://ee.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/0/3/redaiyu/attachments/month_0811/20081114_e91f28516f0bdcb8279ere0jIEsTQJRw.jpg


----------



## entropy (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree, that's definitely a Colombian.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 12, 2011)

im almost positive its a colombian


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 12, 2011)

yea, looks like a Colombian.


----------



## joeynmannda (Apr 15, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> joeynmannda said:
> 
> 
> > here are some pics of out little guy Toki =]
> ...



heyy.thanks for the comparison pics! hes def a columbian.awesome little dude =] he was just sold as a tegu monitor.they thought he was a nile in the pet store.hahaha nice name too! metalocalypse is the shiz!!


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 15, 2011)

they thought he was a nile??? lol. we need to make a picturebook to educate the masses of people in the pet industry ://


----------



## Keeps (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## entropy (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow. How can a pet store expect the buyers will be able to take care of the animal properly if they can't even tell them what the animal is?


----------

